# Do you take your shoes off at work?



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

I do. Ah, that's better


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 30, 2011)

How very odd - I only do so very occasionally, but today is one of those occasions 

Will have to put them back on when I leave my desk though


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't inflict that on anyone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

I even go to the loo without them on. I know that will shock and disgust some but there are only two people on my floor (me and the boss) so I think it's OK.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2011)

Since I have to walk about quite a bit and carry stuff, I probably should wear safety shoes, but I certainly wear shoes - ones fit for the purpose of walking in ... (well-ventilated walking trainers)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Shoe nazi alert!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 30, 2011)

No.  I wear shoes made of gravel  and razor blades with 6 inch heels made of weebles.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

And _drenched _in perfume.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

I once lost my shoes at work. it took me nearly an hour to find them.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I even go to the loo without them on. I know that will shock and disgust some but there are only two people on my floor (me and the boss) so I think it's OK.


mens toilets are too pissy for this. you are lucky.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 30, 2011)

No, I usually have to have steel toecapped boots on for H&S reasons.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> And _drenched _in perfume.



*drenched*.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I even go to the loo without them on. I know that will shock and disgust some but there are only two people on my floor (me and the boss) so I think it's OK.


Me too - infact I will probably go off in a minute to hang around the rest room and make a cup of tea completely stark toe-d barefoot!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, I usually have to have steel toecapped boots on for H&S reasons.



Also to avoid losing toes to the corner of a dropped monitor, I imagine?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

My mother drives with nude feet. That always made me think ''. Always. Everytime, for the years and years and years she made me live at her house.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Also to avoid losing toes to the corner of a dropped monitor, I imagine?


Tipping flightcases is where you tend to be at risk. Some can be over 200kg.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tipping flightcases is where you tend to be at risk. Some can be over 200kg.



Stuff from below is probably pretty grim if I understand you correctly i.e. you basically work in venues where much beer is consumed and stuff dropped :shudder:


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 30, 2011)

I take off shoes and socks too.
And I sometimes clip my toe nails with the office scissors.


----------



## smartlistful (Sep 30, 2011)

i always taking my shoes off when im already in the table.. well if you have foot odor dont take it off


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> My mother drives with nude feet. That always made me think ''. Always. Everytime, for the years and years and years she made me live at her house.


I knew a girl who learned to drive while not wearing shoes. Just before she took her test she had to get used to wearing them and found driving more difficult. She passed first time however.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2011)

I am currently working naked.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I do, but only normally in the summer as in the winter I wear knee high boots.

Although my current pair of boots have little decorative knobbly bits on the side that hurt when I cross my legs so I do unzip them and fold the tops down.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

You're wearing boots on a day like this?! I'm practically in my jammies!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

No, not today.  Today I have my work sandals on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2011)

Aha. Work... sandals, eh.


----------



## moose (Sep 30, 2011)

Absolutely not. I get static shocks off everything metal in the office unless there's an inch of AirWair between me and the floor.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2011)

i was drawing in the museum today and when i took my flip-flops off i hid them under my bag in case it was against the rules  but they're really uncomfy when you're sat cross-legged on the floor


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 30, 2011)

No. Our carpets don't seem to be hoovered ever, never mind regularly, so god only knows whats on them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I do. Ah, that's better



Never before 4:30.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2011)

I have to in Drama lessons so the beautiful new wooden sprung floor doesn't get damaged.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2011)

No. The concrete floor is cold, even in the summer.


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2011)

Sometimes, there are loads of staples in the carpet though so I have to be careful.


----------



## smartlistful (Oct 1, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I am currently working naked.


cool.. i hope everybody can do it. well i think you are working at home.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope, it wouldn't be practical (don't work in an office) and it's not allowed anyway


----------



## strung out (Oct 2, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> How very odd - I only do so very occasionally, but today is one of those occasions
> 
> Will have to put them back on when I leave my desk though


Exactly this for me too on Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2011)

It was quite warm on Friday 

I usually wear flat sandal thingies. I have these things that are like _denim flip-flop boots_! But even they felt like wearing wellies.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I do.



Instant dismissal in my place


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

your old place or your new place?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2011)

New place, the boss is a cunt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

*withdrawsapplication*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## souljacker (Oct 8, 2011)

I take them off all the time. I used to wander about the office without them until one of my colleagues did the same and we grabbed his shoes and put them inside a lockable cabinet and threw the key out the window.


----------



## Bill (Aug 9, 2015)

I usually do not take my shoes off at work. I worked for a number of years in a call centre. I worked for a period as floor support. We wore business casual clothes and I wore casual shoes. I only remember two occasion when I took off my shoes. The first time I wore a pair of shoes that were a size too small. By the end of the day my feet hurt. While I was doing my reports I took my shoes off and sat in my stocking feet. The second time I was on the telephones and I wore a pair of dress shoes and I got a blister on my foot. Because the blister was made worse because of my shoe, I took my shoes off.


----------



## 8den (Aug 9, 2015)

My converse got soaked on a really wet commute into work in a new place I was freelance in. Luckily I had spare socks. Unfortunately they were batman socks. And I was wearing a batman tshirt. Not a good look for a man in his late 30s


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2015)

Shoes? I barely take my coat off


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2015)

No. It would be deeply inadvisable from a health and safety point of view. Closed-toe footwear only.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes under my desk but I'll pop them back on when I have to move... occasionally pad around in my socks/bare feet


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2015)

I was out helping to move some equipment from another site and when I opened the side door of the van, something moderately heavy fell on my gouty toe ... it _*almost *_made me get some safety shoes ...

I probably _*ought *_to take my shoes off for safety reasons sometimes. My HiTek trainers so insulate me from the ground, I build up crazy amounts of static and have to remember to discharge myself before handling equipment.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 9, 2015)

Bill said:


> I usually do not take my shoes off at work. I worked for a number of years in a call centre. I worked for a period as floor support. We wore business casual clothes and I wore casual shoes. I only remember two occasion when I took off my shoes. The first time I wore a pair of shoes that were a size too small. By the end of the day my feet hurt. While I was doing my reports I took my shoes off and sat in my stocking feet. The second time I was on the telephones and I wore a pair of dress shoes and I got a blister on my foot. Because the blister was made worse because of my shoe, I took my shoes off.



What a _magnificent_ new member/many-years-old-thread bump post 

'There must be _somewhere_ on the internet that I can get this story out  '

Oh yes. Yes, there is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I even go to the loo without them on. I know that will shock and disgust some but there are only two people on my floor (me and the boss) so I think it's OK.


I can barely even remember what this jobs was ^

Still a shoe-taker-offer  I have a _selection _of flip-flops under my desk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2015)

sheothebudworths said:


> What a _magnificent_ new member/many-years-old-thread bump post
> 
> 'There must be _somewhere_ on the internet that I can get this story out  '
> 
> Oh yes. Yes, there is


Bill must have gone pretty deep into google search for precisely the right thread to tell his story. I'm honoured, gotta say!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 9, 2015)

All the time


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2015)

When this thread came up on new posts my immediate thought was "? ?  ? ?"

But to answer - mostly never at present, need steelies as a woodworking workshop is no place to risk one's toes. The size/weight of some pieces can be considerable.
When working from office at home then quite often although that used to risk the "dreaded cat attack" from Hilli ... but only bare feet, for some reason.

Previous workplaces - quite often at the interior designers, especially in summer (very hot office) much more rarely at other places but I always put slipons to walk about even if they were off under my own desk. If the weather was too hot then I'm flexible enough to wash feet to cool them.
In several other places have worked with bods whose feet that would make odoureaters recoil in disgust ... cue remarks that boiled down to put your shoes back on from senior staff ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 9, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Bill must have gone pretty deep into google search for precisely the right thread to tell his story. I'm honoured, gotta say!



Although, 'take your shoes off at work _drenched perfume_' gets a direct hit  - I fancy there may be a part two


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2015)

sheothebudworths said:


> Although, 'take your shoes off at work _drenched perfume_' gets a direct hit  - I fancy there may be a part two


I can not wait. I don't have much on today. Not shoes or anything.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 9, 2015)

Of course it might just be that, being unaccustomed to removing his shoes at work, possibly having slightly smelly feet  or simply way, waaaaaaaaaaay better manners than you, Stells  Bill gave his stocking feet a rather hefty spray on either or both of the occasions - but that he pretty reasonably felt that that wasn't actually essential to the retelling of the story once he found himself here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 9, 2015)

The "perfume" thing has definitely got far worse of late.
Clearly people vary hugely in their sense of smell.
And it most definitely isn't just women.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 9, 2015)

Interesting too to note that he has voted 'yes' in the poll, so while it has only been the two times - and where there's a subtle attempt to have us believe that these were simply occasions where there was really no other option, where _anyone_ would have done the same - he actually clearly identifies himself as _someone who does remove their shoes at work_.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too - infact I will probably go off in a minute to hang around the rest room and make a cup of tea completely stark toe-d barefoot!


I am happy to say my stance has not changed in nearly 4 years! Still wander around either barefoot or be-socked. In the toilets, in the basement, in the offices I am FOOT NUDE everywhere 

Al also wear perfume, but not  on my feet


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't as I'm not around in the office much but one of my colleagues has a pair of slippers at work that she changes into when she gets in and if it's soaking we'll stick our shoes and socks on the radiators.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 9, 2015)

Working in a cafe/kitchen 10-12 hours a day it wouldn't be advisable


----------



## weltweit (Aug 9, 2015)

Do I take my shoes off at work? No way, far too many laces to deal with!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2015)

I sometimes take mine off for the same reason as our honourable new member, Bill - I bought some shoes that I'm 100% sure fit me when I bought them, and for two days afterwards, but now they feel too small. They look nice though, and they weren't cheap, so I still wear them  

Sometimes when they they hurt I pop them off, but they make my feet smell 

Maybe I should get some perfume for those times I need to de-shoe, and drench my feet in them.

Can you get pedal tonist mist?


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't take my shoes of at work. I work in a creative commercial industry which is keen to erode the difference between home and work and which encourages workers to treat the work place like their home. This is so we don't mind when they impose longer and longer hours on workers. Why would we want to go home when work is just like home ? I don't buy into that. I would like to go back my real home at a sensible time and therefore I don't want to look too casual and comfy, so people can see that I can tell the difference between work and life.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 10, 2015)

this thread has just made me realise how hot my feet are! i might take my shoes off...


----------



## N_igma (Aug 11, 2015)

I work in a factory so no wouldn't be advisable or safe to do so.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 11, 2015)

I keep my shoes on because I would do something stupid like roll my wheely office chair over my feet or drop a box on them if I took them off.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I sometimes take mine off for the same reason as our honourable new member, Bill - I bought some shoes that I'm 100% sure fit me when I bought them, and for two days afterwards, but now they feel too small. They look nice though, and they weren't cheap, so I still wear them
> 
> Sometimes when they they hurt I pop them off, but they make my feet smell
> 
> ...



You can get microban socks from MnS (and probably elsewhere) that are pretty good at stopping feet smelling. 
May be a pair of them plus a little foot powder in the morning would help.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 11, 2015)

I work in an NHS office. I have slippers at work so I can take my shoes off, but I tend to do that more in winter. I don't mind keeping sandals on. It's all about aeration of the feet for me.


----------



## JimW (Aug 11, 2015)

Another one who has a pair of steelies I change into at work.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope steelies at work.  Yesterday I got so hot moving stuff round I was tempted to turf everyone out of the very small office area I was working in and strip off and do it starkers save for the steelies but then I remembered I could still be seen on all sides and thought better of it for their sakes.


----------

